# New Years Resolutions anyone?



## Jim (Jan 1, 2007)

Beside the "standard" Lose some weight, get off my butt and stop being a procastinator, I really am not going to do any this year. 

Anybody got any good ones for 2007?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 2, 2007)

I am not buying a rod or reel this year. That does not include swaps, barters, and trades.

D.R.


----------



## Jim (Jan 2, 2007)

D.R. said:


> I am not buying a rod or reel this year. That does not include swaps, barters, and trades.
> 
> D.R.



I give you until March of 2007 and yours will be broken....for SURE! :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 7, 2007)

Jim,

My wife don't give me that long. :lol: 

D.R.


----------

